# 11. Char Slot mit Cataclysm?



## Brissn (27. Januar 2010)

Joho liebe Leute
Wollt mal wissen ob es denn mit Cataxlysm möglich is 11 Chars pro Realm zu erstellen 
Für mich als Power Twinker wärs nur gut ;D
Vielleicht hat ja irgentwer schonmal sowas in der Art gehört

Dank euch schonmal

reingehaun

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten ;D


----------



## Yume-kun (27. Januar 2010)

Gehört hab ich in die Richtung noch nichts, aber bald wird es wirklich mal Zeit das Maximum anzuheben

Vor allem seit man Twinks mit den neuen Items etc. quasi am Fließband hochziehen und auch equippen kann haben sicher viele Platzmangel auf ihrem Mainserver


----------



## Fecsy (27. Januar 2010)

Für mich wäre 12 um einiges besser. Mich nervt es jetzt schon mur 10 Chars auf einem Server erstellen zu können. Ich habe 10 Chars auf einem Server und wirklich jede Klasse (Hexer, Pala, Krieger, Jäger, Druide, Magier, Priester, Todesritter, Schurke, Schamane) und davon nicht einen Hordechar. Sie sind alle hochgespielt, sodass ich keine Lust hätte sie zu löschen, "ABER" auch mal gerne auf Hordenseite seien würde. Für mich persönlich waren 12 Slots nicht schlecht, so könnte man sich nen knuffigen Goblin und auch nen Worgen erstellen. Blizzard wir da aber sicher nichts machen, es wird mit 10 Slots so bleiben wie es ist (50 Chars á 10 pro Realm) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrayWolf (27. Januar 2010)

Also mir reichen die jetzigen Möglichkeiten.
Ok. Für Hardcoregamer würde es eine kleine Nettigkeit sein.
Aber mal ehrlich, 10 Chars pro Realm und max. 50 Chars ist doch mehr als genug.


----------



## Flachtyp (27. Januar 2010)

Ich meine sowas mal gelesen zu haben, aber weis nicht mehr wo. Es ist ja auch eigentlich der logisch nächste Schritt, denn je mehr Klassen und Rassen ich ins Spiel implementiere, desto mehr slots braucht mann ja. Zudem kann man jetzt AUCH Chars der anderen Fraktion haben(PvP-Server), was wohl sehr viele ausprobieren wollen.

Mich persönlich würde es freuen, da meinen 9 80ern(bald 12) so langsam der Platz ausgeht und alle Lagerchars proppenvoll sind. Hab schon überlegt weitere Gilden aufzumachen, damit ich mehr Platz habe ^^. Naja mal schaun.

Stellt sich die Frage wie aufwändig es für Blizz wäre sowas umzusetzen. Würde zB die Serverstabilität darunter leiden ? 
Ich habe da keine Ahnung.


----------



## Mindadar (27. Januar 2010)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also mir reichen die jetzigen Möglichkeiten.
> Ok. Für Hardcoregamer würde es eine kleine Nettigkeit sein.
> Aber mal ehrlich, 10 Chars pro Realm und max. 50 Chars ist doch mehr als genug.



/sigh 
ich komm ja nich ma mit 3 chars auf 80 zurecht...mhm mit welchem char geh ich nun nach pdk und muss ich dafür icc saußen lassen? etc -.-


----------



## StCuthbert (27. Januar 2010)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das die Auskunft war "wir denken darüber nach, die Zahl der Charaktere pro Realm irgendwann einmal zu erhöhen".

Also von der Einführung mit den nächsten Erweiterung bis "eines Tages in ferner Zukunft" ist alles möglich.


----------



## Shadria (27. Januar 2010)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> ...
> Aber mal ehrlich, 10 Chars pro Realm und max. 50 Chars ist doch mehr als genug.


Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir zu, hätte aber vor allem im Bezug auf Cata den Wunsch: 12 (evtl. auch mehr) Chars pro Realm und max. 50 Chars.

Begründung: die allermeisten Spieler haben doch ihren "Hauptserver" auf dem sie spielen, raiden, twinken usw. Im Lauf der Jahre hat sich bei dem ein oder anderen der x-te Twink dazu gesellt.... evtl. auch noch 1-2 Bankchars.... oder ein "low-Lvl-PvP-Twink".... oder wie auch immer....

Von mir aus setzten sie auch die Anzahl der maximal erstellbaren Chars von derzeit 50 auf 40 (30) runter. Wer hat denn schon so viele Chars die er wirklich (!) aktiv spielt?


----------



## Senkarios (27. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ok für Hardcoregamer wäre das sicher wünschenswert.
Ich für mich hab:

80'er Hunter -> Main
54'er Mage -> Twink
2'er Paladin -> Bank

Naja, und dann noch 2 Stiefkinder:

19'er Schurke -> War bissl enttäuscht von der Klasse. Ok, vielleicht kann ich sie auch (noch) nicht spielen
1'er Priester -> Der wird, nachdem der Mage 80 is und keine Erbstücke mehr braucht, hochgespielt. Aber als DD. Heilen is mal nicht sooo mein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber 10 (!) 80'er haben. Also ehrlich. Einerseits muss ich da schon sagen "Hut ab", andererseits...."WAS für Freaks" *gg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg
Tha
Senki


----------



## Matress (27. Januar 2010)

Also ich meine gelesen zu haben das mit Cataclysm die Slots auf 15 erhöht werden. Bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Sapper13 (27. Januar 2010)

Jo,

also mein Vorschlag wäre folgender. Wer mehr Slots haben will muss entsprechend Chars haben die 80 sind. D. h. willst du 12 Slots haben brauchste 8 x 80er willste 13 Slots haben 9 und bei 10 80ern bekommste 14 Slots.

Sowas ähnliches (von der Mechanik her) gibts ja schon. So kannst Du z. B. nur einen DK erstellen wenn du einen 55er hast. Damit meine ich die Logik Level der bestehenden Chars mit Auswirkung auf neue Chars existiert bereits, jetzt müsste diese noch umgestellt werden.

Von mir aus auch gegen Geld (7 euro pro slot) mir ist das ganz egal hauptsache es kommen neue Slots. Ich möchte so gerne einen Worgendruiden haben (meiner ist jetzt noch Nachtelf) hab gehört die sollen auch druiden sein können. Ich denke aber Blizz läßt mich die Rasse zum Addonstart gerade wegen der Erfolge nicht ändern...von daher brauch ich den Platz einfach, weil ich auch das Thema habe das ich keinen meiner Chars löschen kann/möchte steckt viel arbeit drinn.


----------



## Mortuorum (27. Januar 2010)

wäre ne nette idee ^^

aber sind wir mal ehrlich ... 10 pro realm und 50 insgesamt is doch wirklich schon genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (27. Januar 2010)

Jo,

aber so kann sich keiner beschweren. Der Spieler der nicht soviel zocken will/kann, hat seine 10 und der, der eben viel Zockt bekommt als belohnung die weiteren Slots. Somit hat Blizzard auch direkt den Leuten entgegen gewirkt die direkt wieder meckern....jo jetzt haben wir 5 Slots mehr und da sind dann eh nur wieder Level 1 Twinks drauf.

Der Spieler der weiß leistet wird belohnt, aber der Spieler der eben nicht soviel zockt braucht auch keine 15 Slots .

Grüße

Sapper


----------



## Membaris (27. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, dass da einige halt in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen. Ist zwar blöd, aber so ist das halt wenn man sich den nächsten 80iger bauen will. Wobei das für mich eher unnütz ist. Ist doch nur ein neues Startgebiet und du hast halt nen anderen Skin. Der Rest bleibt eigentlich gleich. Aber ich mach mir da keine Sorgen, hab ja noch 7 freie Plätze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (27. Januar 2010)

Ich würde ja gerne meine freien Plätze vermieten, da ich nur einen Hauotcharakter und irgendwo auf einem weiteren Server einen kleinen Twink habe. Von daher brauche ich nicht mehr als 2 Plätze (1 Hauptchara und einen für Worgen und danach Goblin zum Anspielen der ersten 20 Level).


----------



## Tyraila (27. Januar 2010)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Ok. *Für Hardcoregamer* würde es eine kleine Nettigkeit sein.



achso .. weil man gerne twinkt oder gern einen neuen Main haben möchte ist man gleich ein "hardcoregamer"??


----------



## Lauros (27. Januar 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> Senkarios schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ok für Hardcoregamer wäre das sicher wünschenswert.
> ...



Naja, bin da gleicher Meinung wie Tyrail, spiele seit fast 5 Jahren und habe meine 10 Slots auch voll mit 70er - 80er Chars.
Selbst meine Bank Chars sind 70+.

Ich habe garkeinen Spass am Raiden, aber Spass am Leveln.
Bin ich jetzt mit meinen 5-8h in der Woche ein Hardcoregamer?
Eventuell, weil ich sechs 80er habe die halb Blau, halb Marken Epics tragen?

Würde mir nichts mehr wünschen wie neue Charplätze, endlich mehr auf einem Server.
Will nicht mit allen Berufen, Gold etc. auf nem anderen Server neu anfangen.

Noch zur Info, spiele nur Horde, werde nur Horde spielen und hab trotzdem zu wenig Platz!

So Long,
Lauros


----------



## Fecsy (27. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> /sigh
> ich komm ja nich ma mit 3 chars auf 80 zurecht...mhm mit welchem char geh ich nun nach pdk und muss ich dafür icc saußen lassen? etc -.-



Bin mit 3 Chars ICC unterwegs! Es geht um die Twinks, die man evtl. auch mal hochspielen will ohne sie zu löschen - LvL 26-65 (Lagerchars)!



Shadria schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir zu, hätte aber vor allem im Bezug auf Cata den Wunsch: 12 (evtl. auch mehr) Chars pro Realm und max. 50 Chars.
> 
> Begründung: die allermeisten Spieler haben doch ihren "Hauptserver" auf dem sie spielen, raiden, twinken usw. Im Lauf der Jahre hat sich bei dem ein oder anderen der x-te Twink dazu gesellt.... evtl. auch noch 1-2 Bankchars.... oder ein "low-Lvl-PvP-Twink".... oder wie auch immer....
> 
> Von mir aus setzten sie auch die Anzahl der maximal erstellbaren Chars von derzeit 50 auf 40 (30) runter. Wer hat denn schon so viele Chars die er wirklich (!) aktiv spielt?



Stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Ist eine sehr gute Lösung (40-30). Ich persönlich habe von Ally auf Horde und dann nach  3 Tagen wieder auf Ally gewchselt. War einfach nur grauenvoll auf anderer Fraktion zu kämpfen! Man kennt niemanden, hat seine Leute seit 3 Jahren auf Allyseite.... Man hat einfach seine Leute auf einer Seite und wenn man Bock hat auf anderer Seite zu spielen, wird einem das verwehrt. Es sollte mit Cata 2 neue Slots geben! 



Senkarios schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ok für Hardcoregamer wäre das sicher wünschenswert.
> Ich für mich hab:
> ...



Hat nichts mit Hardcoregamern zu tun. Es geht einfach ums Prinzip, auch wenn ich 12.000 Std. auf dem Buckel habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sapper13 schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> also mein Vorschlag wäre folgender. Wer mehr Slots haben will muss entsprechend Chars haben die 80 sind. D. h. willst du 12 Slots haben brauchste 8 x 80er willste 13 Slots haben 9 und bei 10 80ern bekommste 14 Slots.
> 
> ...




Absoluter Blödsinn! Habe 7 80er... der Rest ist Lager! Wieso Lager auflösen wenn man ne neue Rasse spielen möchte aber alle Slots belegt sind? Ich schmeisse doch nicht meine Lager weg, nur um neue Rassen zu spielen. Absoluter Blödsinn.


----------



## Hazel_Malorne (27. Januar 2010)

[ironie]
Aus Suchtpräventionsgründen werden die Slots mit Cataclysm sogar weniger. Im Gespräch sind max. 5 Charakter pro Realm und max. 10 pro Realmpool. Insgesamt dürfen die User dann nur noch 20 Charaktere haben, wobei wiederum max. 50% Level 80 erreichen können.
[/ironie]


----------



## Kalikas (30. Januar 2010)

für 15 Euro wird es 2 slots mehr geben.


----------



## Scharamo (30. Januar 2010)

Als man auf PVP Servern Allianz und Hordechars erstellen konnte war zu lesen das die Charakterslots erweitert werden sollen. Wieviele Slots dazukommen wurde noch nicht bekannt gegeben. Ein Termin kenne ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Totebone (30. Januar 2010)

also ich hab 10 Chars auf meinem "main realm" der niedrigste 38 (ich raide nich viel) da würde ich mir für nen worg und nen gobbo nen neuen slot wünschen (12 würden mir reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Prix - H.O.L. (30. Januar 2010)

Hiho@all.

Ich finde die Vorgabe 10/50 auch ausreichend - selbst wenn mit Cata neue Rassen dazu kommen.
Die wenigsten dürften wirklich 10 Chars auf ihrem Realm spielen. Dabei ist mit spielen nicht das erstellen von Bankchars gemeint. Wenn 10-20 % der Bankchars verschwinden würden, das wäre für den Handel in WoW sicherlich kein Nachteil. Ich pers. verstehe sowieso nicht wozu man die benötigt. Ich habe 5 Chars und mit keinem Platzprobleme - im Gegenteil.
Wer seine wandelden Banken nicht abschaffen möchte, der wird ja sehr wahrscheinlich die Möglichkeit haben einen anderen Realm zu wählen. Die Erbstücke ermöglichen ja schon ein bequemes leveln - also wieso nicht mal wieder mit kleinen Taschen und ohne die dicke Kohle des Main einen Chars bis zum Epicmount bringen?
Beim DK gab es die Aufregung er sei ja direkt blau equipt, das Mount gibt es geschenkt und überhaupt startet der ja mit LVL 55. Und jetzt ? Wollen alle das die Worgen und Goblins spätestens 10 Tage nach Erstellung im dann aktuellen Content spielen - damit dann wieder die laaaangweilig Threads starten.
Klar wird es Leute geben die wirklich 11 oder 12 Slots brauchen könnten, man wird nie allen gerecht werden können. Aber der Ruf nach mehr Slots ist sicherlich von 90% der Leute überflüssig.

Nachdem ich mich jetzt sehr wahrscheinlich bei vielen unbeliebt gemacht habe sage ich dann mal /flame on.

BB- Cu in Azeroth.


----------



## Cartman666 (1. Februar 2010)

Leute, die wegen des Bankplatzes nach mehr Charakterslots schreien, haben ein ausgeprägtes Sammelverhalten. Ich hatte auch lange Zeit 10 Chars mit vollen Bankfächern, aber dann habe ich mal ernsthaft aufgeräumt...

Allerdings sammeln sich bei mir langsam die 80er, habe mittlerweile alle 10 Klassen auf Stufe 67+, davon 7 auf 80. Und mit Cataclysm möchte ich gerne einen Worgen und einen Goblin spielen.

Wenn Blizzard es einrichtet, daß man die Erbstücke auch serverübergreifend verschicken kann, dann soll mir das egal sein, aber momentan beisse ich mir in den Hintern, weil ich mir die ganzen Erbstücke leisten kann, aber keinen Char auf dem Server mehr hochspielen kann, ohne einen hochstufigen zu löschen.


Und nebenbei, meine Spielzeit liegt bei weniger als einer Stunde pro Tag, da spielen manche Leute länger Solitär. Nur nach drei Jahren läppert sich das halt zusammen.


----------



## sarika (1. Februar 2010)

ich weiß gar nicht warum hier manche so wehement gegen mehr carkterslots wettern????
zum einen kann man eh immer nur mit einem spielen, sollte also kein problem mit der serverauslastung da sein.
zum anderen gibt es viele (ich zähle mich auch dazu) die das twinken zum entspannen nehmen nach langen raidabenden. oder um eine andere klasse mal besser kennen zu lernen und deren spielmechenik etwas zu verstehen. damit man mal weiß wie sie der tank da vorne fühlt oder wie gestresst der heiler ist wenn mal wieder ein fehlpull von nem dd kommt...
und genau aus diesem grund hab ich von allem etwas auf 80..tank, heiler, fernkampf und nahkampf dd. dazu kommen eben noch ein paar twinks die ich nach lust und laune mal spiele um mal wieder was anderes zu sehen. und genau aus diesem grunde hab ich mir auch nen charr auf der anderen seite erstellt, weil ich gerne mal die quests dort sehen möchte, bevor sich alles verändert. sprich er sollte schon mindestens 60 sein bevor das addon erscheint, bc bleibt ja erstmal unberührt. 
und warum sollte man nicht auch die möglichkeit haben die neuen rassen auf seinem stammserver auszuprobieren? da kenn ich meine leute mit denen ich spiele. den meisten wird es weniger ums gold gehen, denn das hat man auch auf einem neuen server schnell zusammen. ich sag nur sammelberufe und ah.....so hab ich mit einem level 10 charr ca 50g rumliegen was nur über kürschnerei und bergbau gesammelt wurde. sprich das ist kein argument.
die frage wurde gestellt, warum man einen bankcharr braucht? ganz einfach, der charr erledigt (zumindest bei mir) die meisten ah geschäfte und lagert manche sachen zwischen die man braucht um berufe weiter zu skillen. hatte da meine ganzen alten bc blümchen zB eingelagert, bis mein inschriftenkundler so weit war. oder man lagert manche ruf items ein, die man später noch braucht. weil wenn ich mir die bank von meinem main anschaue, kommt mir das grauen. diverse Tsets bräuchten eigentlich einen kleiderständer, 3 taschen nur mit blümchen für die ganzen tränke und co, weil man eben nicht jeden tag zeit hat farmen zu gehen.....und und und. alles dinge die ich sonst nirgend unterbringe. und wie froh sind manche gildies, wenn sie am berufe skillen sind und die materialien ausgehen, das ah mal wieder nur wucherpreise hat, wenn dann kommt: du da hab ich noch was rumliegen...

und als weiteres argument für mehr slots auf einem server, andere spiele haben das auch so gehandhabt das man mit einer erweiterung mehr slots zur freien verfügung hat.


aber naja, jeder ist sich eben selbst der nächste, und nur weil man selbst keine lust auf twinks hat, heißt das nicht daß man anderen keine gönnen kann. also zeigt mal ein bischen verständnis für die "Twinker", denn es fällt einem wirklich schwer nen charr ab level 10 zu löschen.

bis dann im spiel eure Sarika

ps: mist hab mal wieder zu viel geschrieben.....und gz an die dies gelesen und verstanden haben ^^


----------



## Espe89 (2. Februar 2010)

Ich verstehe gar nicht, wieso sich alle gegen eine Erweiterung der Slots so anstellen. Wenn Blizz von Anfang an 12 Slots freigestellt hätte, dann würde doch nun auch nicht jeder sagen "Wie shice istn das, total unnötig, WoW ist kacke, blabl." Lasst doch die Leute, die schon 10 Chars auf 80 haben oder eben die Slots ausgelastet sind die 2 Slots bekommen, damit sie auf ihren lieblingsrealm einen Goblin und/oder Worgen erstellen können. Stellt euch nicht so an. Man kann eine Bitte doch nicht als mimimi darstellen und mit mimimi bekämpfen. Das ist ja wie Frieden durch Kriege erschaffen!


----------



## -Vardor- (2. Februar 2010)

Ich denke eher das Blizz Slots kaufbar macht.
Und wie ich die kenne wird das nicht ganz billig.

14.99€ - Ein Charakterslot
69.99€ - Fünf Charakterslots

Sowas in der Art, also WENN dann mit KOSTEN.

... leider


----------



## sedonium (5. Februar 2010)

Also ich glaube, dass sich da nichts ändern wird. 

Wäre wahrscheinlich zuviel Aufwand das zu Programmieren.


----------



## Fecsy (6. Februar 2010)

Espe89 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gar nicht, wieso sich alle gegen eine Erweiterung der Slots so anstellen. Wenn Blizz von Anfang an 12 Slots freigestellt hätte, dann würde doch nun auch nicht jeder sagen "Wie shice istn das, total unnötig, WoW ist kacke, blabl." Lasst doch die Leute, die schon 10 Chars auf 80 haben oder eben die Slots ausgelastet sind die 2 Slots bekommen, damit sie auf ihren lieblingsrealm einen Goblin und/oder Worgen erstellen können. Stellt euch nicht so an. Man kann eine Bitte doch nicht als mimimi darstellen und mit mimimi bekämpfen. Das ist ja wie Frieden durch Kriege erschaffen!



Genauso sehe ich das auch. Das ganze andere rumgebabbel ist einfach nur unnötig. Frage mich wo das Problem ist....


----------



## Emplic (6. Februar 2010)

was heißt da "das ist zuviel aufwand für blizz" bla bla... 

wie die leute alle denken, dass die kunden blizzard am ars** vorbeigehen...


das hat höchstwahrscheinlich einfach alles was mit der speicherkapazität der server zutun... wenn jeder ( übertriebenes bsp ) 100 chars hätte... wow das muss nen guter server sein, der das alles speichern kann!


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (6. Februar 2010)

also ich als leidenschaftlicher twinker würde mich über mehr plätze freuen ^^
ich hab atm jede klasse auf dem server wo mein main stationiert ist ^^
hunter 80
pali 78
warri 66
mage & druide 65
schami 64 
dk 62
hexer 29
priest 24
schurke 23 

meistens spiel ich halt mal mit der klasse oder der ein bg oder nen dungeon ^^ so um dem raidalltag zu entkommen 
und wenn ich dann wieder zu einer bestimmten klasse tendiere wird gleich fleißig gelvlt 
pali wird eh bald auf 80 gepusht und dann wirds wahrscheinlich der druid werden ^^
außer ich hab mal wieder nen spontanen gesinnungswandel, dann kommt was andres dran ;P

btw find ichs auch interessant jede klasse mal kennen zu lernen zu schauen wie die mechanik funktioniert und und und ^^
hat ja schließlich auch seine vorteile das twinken (gold, erfahrung, abwechslung usw.)
ich skill auch hin und wieder nen twink spontan um nur um zu schaun wie spielt sich das, hat das potenzial blablabla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (6. Februar 2010)

NEIN verdammt... den gibts nicht.... musst halt einen löschen und wenn de schon 10 highlvl chars hast dann such dir nen job...



sry für den flame aber ich hab 1. kein verständnis für so ne frage, hab selbst 2 80er und einen 70er trink...  und 2. wurde das schon x mio ma gefragt und es nervt...

wer den 11. charslot nötig hat hat ein ernstes problem


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (6. Februar 2010)

Also ich glaube die bleiben so:

Auch wenn nur 2 Slots hinzugefügt werden, wäre das eine starke Belastung für den Server und dann würden die Server wie Frostwolf noch voller, weil dann alle 11Twinks lvln...


----------



## Tikume (6. Februar 2010)

Emplic schrieb:


> das hat höchstwahrscheinlich einfach alles was mit der speicherkapazität der server zutun... wenn jeder ( übertriebenes bsp ) 100 chars hätte... wow das muss nen guter server sein, der das alles speichern kann!



Soviel Platz verbrauchen Chardaten nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem ist es so, dass Wow mit 10 Slots bereits großzügig bemessen ist im Vergleich zu anderen MMO's.
Weitere Slots gegen Bares wären sicherlich ein legitimes Zusatzfeature.


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (6. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Soviel Platz verbrauchen Chardaten nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast recht die Chardaten brauchen nicht viel, aber mit größerem Charvolumen werden auch wieder mehr Spieler auf den Servern online sein. Und auf Frostwolf macht sich das glaub schon bemerkbar da die jetz schon Warteschlangen haben.

Das mit den Slots erweitern durch Geld, ist auch eine gute Idee. Aber Blizzard macht das dann wieder so für 10€ und ich glaube wegen ein paar neuen Twinks bezahlt man keine 10€.
Also hoffe ich Bizzard lässt es so wie jetzt


----------



## Werhamster (6. Februar 2010)

Ich twinke auch gerne und hab alle 10 Slots voll. Ich teste einfach gerne alle Klassen, und merke leider nach einer Weile das sie mir wirklich gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also will ich sie auch nicht löschen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weitere Charplätze wären echt toll, aber kamen mit WotLK ja leider auch nicht. :/


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (6. Februar 2010)

Aber mit 10 Chars kann man nicht klagen und ich hoffe das es auch nicht verändert wird.
Aber ich bin für kostenlosen Serverwechsel	ich mein die könnten für 12.99 auch dabei sein xD


----------



## Palduron (6. Februar 2010)

-Vardor- schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das Blizz Slots kaufbar macht.
> Und wie ich die kenne wird das nicht ganz billig.
> 
> 14.99€ - Ein Charakterslot
> ...



wäre echt krank wenn sie sowas machen würden, ziehen uns jeden monat 13€ auser tasche und dann sowas..
diese charakter anpassung fraktionswechsel kostet ja auch ein halbes vermögen..ist auch fürn arsch,
komme aber sehr gut mit 10 slots klar, twinken ist sowieso öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yveri1985 (6. Februar 2010)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Also ich glaube die bleiben so:
> 
> Auch wenn nur 2 Slots hinzugefügt werden, wäre das eine starke Belastung für den Server und dann würden die Server wie Frostwolf noch voller, weil dann alle 11Twinks lvln...




wenn ich 10 chars auf frostwolf auf level 80 habe
und bekomme 2 neue slots und level die nach und nach ebenfalls auf 80
erklaer mir bitte wo das den server belastet wenn meine ersten 10 chars OFFLINE sind und der 11te ONLINE is?
den server interessiert im endeffekt wieviele ACCOUNTS online sind ,* weil 1 account = 1 charakter der online is* , und nich 10 charaktere gleichzeitig... wenn du mal drueber nachdenkst is in deiner aussage pure unlogik enthalten oO


----------



## Fecsy (6. Februar 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> NEIN verdammt... den gibts nicht.... musst halt einen löschen und wenn de schon 10 highlvl chars hast dann such dir nen job...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sich zusammen reißt um nichts böse sagen zu müssen* Also mein lieber  Andoral1990. Du magst kein Verständnis für sowas zu haben. Dein versuchter "Flame" ging mal dick in die Hose! Ich arbeite 10h am Tag, habe selbst trotzdem 6 80er und alle 10 Slots belegt, also komme mir bitte nicht mir "such dir nen job...". Ich habe keine Klasse doppelt, habe nicht mal nen Hordechar, also was redest Du da? Außerdem ist die Rede von 12 Slots, nicht 11. Es kommen 2 neue Rassen hinzu, warum nicht beide antesten oder auch spielen zu wollen? Wo bitte ist das Problem 2 weitere Slot hinzu zu fügen?

Dazu sage ich nur:
&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;
&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;
&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;



WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Also ich glaube die bleiben so:
> 
> Auch wenn nur 2 Slots hinzugefügt werden, wäre das eine starke Belastung für den Server und dann würden die Server wie Frostwolf noch voller, weil dann alle 11Twinks lvln...



OMG! Was haben 2 Slots mehr mit Belastung des Servers zu tun? Man kann pro Account nur mit einem Char online sein und nicht mmit 10 oder sogar 12!!!!



WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Du hast recht die Chardaten brauchen nicht viel, aber mit größerem Charvolumen werden auch wieder mehr Spieler auf den Servern online sein. Und auf Frostwolf macht sich das glaub schon bemerkbar da die jetz schon Warteschlangen haben.
> 
> Das mit den Slots erweitern durch Geld, ist auch eine gute Idee. Aber Blizzard macht das dann wieder so für 10€ und ich glaube wegen ein paar neuen Twinks bezahlt man keine 10€.
> Also hoffe ich Bizzard lässt es so wie jetzt



Also wenn Blizz dafür Kohle verlangen würde, wäre das recht arm. Unverstellbar ist es leider nicht.....



Yveri1985 schrieb:


> wenn ich 10 chars auf frostwolf auf level 80 habe
> und bekomme 2 neue slots und level die nach und nach ebenfalls auf 80
> erklaer mir bitte wo das den server belastet wenn meine ersten 10 chars OFFLINE sind und der 11te ONLINE is?
> den server interessiert im endeffekt wieviele ACCOUNTS online sind ,* weil 1 account = 1 charakter der online is* , und nich 10 charaktere gleichzeitig... wenn du mal drueber nachdenkst is in deiner aussage pure unlogik enthalten oO



Da hat es endlich wer verstanden. Genau meine Meinung!!! Das ganze rumgeflame von wegen Job suchen oder Serverbelastung ist mehr als nervig....


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (6. Februar 2010)

OMG! Was haben 2 Slots mehr mit Belastung des Servers zu tun? Man kann pro Account nur mit einem Char online sein und nicht mmit 10 oder sogar 12!!!!

= gut Fehler von mir, es war spätabends und der akohol hat angefangen zu wirkn xD


----------



## Yveri1985 (6. Februar 2010)

dir sei verziehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philistyne (7. Februar 2010)

Ich wäre definitiv natürlich auch für mehr Charslots. Hab 3 Accounts wo sämtliche Gildenbanken auch noch dabei sind und hab bei der Alli nun alle Klassen als Twinks. Will natürlich auch Rassenmäßig schon einen Worgen und/oder auch Goblin antesten. 15 Plätze wären super. 20 Charslots ein Wunschtraum.


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen (Glaube es sogar hier auf Biffed) das 1-2 neue Slots freigegeben werde ...
Quelle dazu hab ich aber nicht.


----------



## Nanojason92 (11. Februar 2010)

10 slots sind mehr als genug.
wenn man schon 10 highlevel chars hat und immernoch nicht genug hat, sollte einfach auf ein neuen realm gehen, so "back to the basics" ^^
mit wäre lieber, wenn man die auflistung der chars ändern könnte^^ zB das der main ganz oben ist und dann nach belieben weiter sortierbar^^


----------



## Nexus.X (11. Februar 2010)

sarika schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> aber naja, jeder ist sich eben selbst der nächste, und nur weil man selbst keine lust auf twinks hat, heißt das nicht daß man anderen keine gönnen kann. also zeigt mal ein bischen verständnis für die "Twinker", denn es fällt einem wirklich schwer nen charr ab level 10 zu löschen.
> ...


Dein Text war lang und ziemlich dicht geschrieben, aber hast es so ziemlich auf den Punkt gebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Andoral1990 schrieb:


> NEIN verdammt... den gibts nicht.... musst halt einen löschen und wenn de schon 10 highlvl chars hast dann such dir nen job...
> 
> sry für den flame aber ich hab 1. kein verständnis für so ne frage, hab selbst 2 80er und einen 70er trink...  und 2. wurde das schon x mio ma gefragt und es nervt...
> 
> *wer den 11. charslot nötig hat hat ein ernstes problem*


Das scheinst du jetzt schon zu haben, mein Gutster.
Verständnis = 6
Idiotie = 1



Fecsy schrieb:


> **sich zusammen reißt um nichts böse sagen zu müssen** Also mein lieber  Andoral1990. Du magst kein Verständnis für sowas zu haben. Dein versuchter "Flame" ging mal dick in die Hose! Ich arbeite 10h am Tag, habe selbst trotzdem 6 80er und alle 10 Slots belegt, also komme mir bitte nicht mir "such dir nen job...". Ich habe keine Klasse doppelt, habe nicht mal nen Hordechar, also was redest Du da? Außerdem ist die Rede von 12 Slots, nicht 11. Es kommen 2 neue Rassen hinzu, warum nicht beide antesten oder auch spielen zu wollen? Wo bitte ist das Problem 2 weitere Slot hinzu zu fügen?


Verdammt, du hast einen eindeutig stärkeren Willen als ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Nanojason92 schrieb:


> 10 slots sind mehr als genug.
> wenn man schon 10 highlevel chars hat und immernoch nicht genug hat, sollte einfach auf ein neuen realm gehen, so "back to the basics" ^^
> mit wäre lieber, wenn man die auflistung der chars ändern könnte^^ zB das der main ganz oben ist und dann nach belieben weiter sortierbar^^


Es soll aber tatsächlich noch Leute geben die mit ihren, seit mitlerweile langer Zeit, bekannten Mitspielern kommunizieren und ich persönlich hab keine Lust das zu ändern, weil ich gezwungenermaßen auf einem andern Server twinken muss. 

Du willst einem aber nicht ernsthaft weiß machen, dass die Auflistung der Charaktere, die man 3 Sekunden lang beim Um-/Einloggen sieht, wirklich wichtiger ist als die Möglichkeit mit seinen Ingamekammeraden zu twinken/spielen/chatten?!

MfG Nex


----------



## Admiratio (12. Februar 2010)

Hiho,

also bei mir sind auch alle Slots voll.
7 Chars die ich spiele, und 3 die Namen besetzen.

Naja nix besonderes dabei, nur das ich schon mal 11 Chars hatte.
Wurde mal gehackt und alles wurde mir geklaut.
Da meine Chars kein Equip mehr hatten, hab ich einen 55 Todesritter gelöscht, da er auch nur einen Namen besetzt hat,
und mir einen neuen Char erstellt damit ich den spielen konnte. Hab den in einer Woche auf lvl 21 gelevelt bis Blizz mir wieder alles hergestellt hat.
Haben auch den 55 Todesritter wieder hergestellt und der Magier war nicht mehr in der liste, aber auch nicht gelöscht.
Musste nur wieder den Todesritter löschen damit ich den auswählen und spielen konnte.

Also denke ich, ist es kein Problem für Blizz mehr Slots zu erstellen, da es sie schon gibt, man sie nur nicht sieht.


----------



## Herr Hering (12. Februar 2010)

Blizzard sagte soweit ich weiß, das sie es versuchen wollen , die Spielmechanik allerdings nie darauf ausgelegt war und es schwer wird


----------



## Palatschinkn (14. Februar 2010)

Brissn schrieb:


> Joho liebe Leute
> Wollt mal wissen ob es denn mit Cataxlysm möglich is 11 Chars pro Realm zu erstellen
> Für mich als Power Twinker wärs nur gut ;D
> Vielleicht hat ja irgentwer schonmal sowas in der Art gehört
> ...



11 char Slot wird das für die Arbeitslosen gemacht oder wie?


----------



## Tikume (14. Februar 2010)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> 11 char Slot wird das für die Arbeitslosen gemacht oder wie?



Was hat das mit arbeitlos zu tun?
10 Besetzte Charslots heisst nicht, dass alle Chars 80 und T10 equipped sind.
In 5 Jahren Spiel können je nach Spielstil jede Menge Twinks verschiedener Stufen anfallen die man nicht unbedingt löschen will.


----------



## Rokzar (14. Februar 2010)

ich habe auch nur gehört, dass es mehr geben soll

find 12 auch besser...hab nämlich alle klassen erstellt und level alle gerne mal.
und ich habe 2 bankies...ein für Erze und co. und einen für gegenstände die ich ins AH klopp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PHazonphi (15. Februar 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Es soll aber tatsächlich noch Leute geben die mit ihren, seit mitlerweile langer Zeit, bekannten Mitspielern kommunizieren und ich persönlich hab keine Lust das zu ändern, weil ich gezwungenermaßen auf einem andern Server twinken muss.



Keine gute Ausrede, mit Cata ist das Battle.net schon dabei, mit dem man Serverübergreifend chatten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(nein, keine Lust ne Quelle zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich persönlich hätte nichts gegen mehr Charslots und ich bezweifle auch dass das die Serverintegrität beeinflussen würde, da wie schon öfter erwähnt sowieso nur 1 Char online sein kann (ausgenommen: Disconnect und dann mit anderem Char einloggen, etc. )

Twinken ist einach besser als X-mal bei Modermiene (z zu wipen aufgrund von mangelndem Skill ;D

bis dann


----------



## lord just (15. Februar 2010)

Herr schrieb:


> Blizzard sagte soweit ich weiß, das sie es versuchen wollen , die Spielmechanik allerdings nie darauf ausgelegt war und es schwer wird




was hat denn die spielmechanik (gameplay) mit der anzahl von chars pro server zu tun?

blizzard letzte aussage zum thema war eindeutig. es wird neue charplätze geben, wenn neue charplätze benötigt werden und das die charplätze auch ersteinmal ausreichen, da es 10 klassen und 10 charslots gibt.

10 charslots reichen aber auch wirklich.

irgendwelche klassen 2 mal braucht man eigentlich nicht, da es dualspec gibt und man meist eh nur eine skillung spielt. banktwinks kann man ja auch zu richtigen chars machen und für chars der anderen fraktion kann man auch auf nen anderen server gehen (das argument mit den freunden zieht hier nicht, weil man mit denen eh nicht chatten kann, wenn die der anderen fraktion angehören und die können ja auch auf nem anderen server mit nen char der anderen fraktion anfangen). selbst das argument mit den beiden neuen rassen zieht hier nicht. es gibt keine neue klasse also wird man eine doppelt haben. entweder löscht man dann den alten char oder wartet einfach bis man den char in die andere rasse umwandeln kann. und wenn man die rassen nur mal antesten will, dann kann man das auch auf nem anderen server machen.

ich persönlich fände es zwar auch gut, wenn man mehr charslots pro server haben könnte (habe über die jahre schon 30 chars im levelbereich 30-80 auf 3 verschiedenen servern) aber wirklich brauchen tut man sie nicht. da aber jetzt auch premium service in wow kommen soll (ah übers handy) kann ich mir vorstellen, dass man vielleicht später charslots dazukaufen kann. ansonsten werden slots dazukommen, wenn auch neue klassen dazukommen und die slots auch wirklich nötig sind.


----------



## Nexus.X (15. Februar 2010)

PHazonphi schrieb:


> Keine gute Ausrede, mit Cata ist das Battle.net schon dabei, mit dem man Serverübergreifend chatten kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht den Post zerreißen. Ich habe es ein paar Zeilen tiefer auf gemeinsam twinken/spielen ausgeweitet und da bringt auch ein Chat nichts.



lord schrieb:


> *irgendwelche klassen 2 mal braucht man eigentlich nicht*, *da es dualspec gibt* und man meist eh nur eine skillung spielt. banktwinks kann man ja auch zu richtigen chars machen und für chars der anderen fraktion kann man auch auf nen anderen server gehen (das argument mit den freunden zieht hier nicht, weil man mit denen eh nicht chatten kann, wenn die der anderen fraktion angehören und die können ja auch auf nem anderen server mit nen char der anderen fraktion anfangen). selbst das argument mit den beiden neuen rassen zieht hier nicht. es gibt keine neue klasse also wird man eine doppelt haben. entweder löscht man dann den alten char oder wartet einfach bis man den char in die andere rasse umwandeln kann. und wenn man die rassen nur mal antesten will, dann kann man das auch auf nem anderen server machen.


Du kannst nicht einfach für die Allgemeinheit sprechen und sagen man braucht den/die Extraslot/s nicht. Erst recht nicht wenn du nicht begriffen hast, dass es überhaupt nicht um die Skillung oder den Beruf, etc ... geht.
Manche Spieler twinken einfach mit Begeisterung immer und immer wieder, auch manchmal mehrfach die gleichen Klassen und nicht jeder möchte seine fleißig erspielten Twinks einfach so in den Müll werfen. 

MfG


----------



## hacoso (16. Februar 2010)

Senkarios schrieb:


> Hi,
> ok für Hardcoregamer wäre das sicher wünschenswert.Ich für mich hab:Aber 10 (!) 80'er haben. Also ehrlich. Einerseits muss ich da schon sagen "Hut ab", andererseits...."WAS für Freaks" *gg*
> 
> 
> ...





hmm,kann auch so sehn,aber mal als beispiel,meine frau und ich sind am wow spielen.
jeder von uns hat derzeit 5 80er. der rest ist vollgepackt mit tiwnks zwischen 20-70.

es macht halt ab und zu spass einfach "nicht" raiden zu gehn,sonder zwanglos gemeinsam jeder einen char hochzuspielen xD....
und nach 2 einhalb jahren wow als eines von vielen hobbys sammeln die sich tatsächlich an.

p.s.: jup main ist gut ausgerüstet,aber kein "ich muss jede woche" icc char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spacekeks007 (16. Februar 2010)

naja 2 neue rassen da muss dann mindestens 2 neue plätze geben zum erstellen evtl gibts 5 maximal aber mindestens 2 neue


----------



## Yucreioss (16. Februar 2010)

Warum nur einen 11. Slot? Ich bin dafür die Slot-Zahl auf 20 zu erhöhen. So kann ich nicht nur beide neuen Rassen spielen, sondern auch unterschiedliche Ausrichtungen. Oder seid Ihr zufrieden einen Worgen-Krieger zu spielen, wenn Euch der grad nicht gefällt einen zu löschen, nur um einen Goblin zu testen?

Und jetzt komm mir nicht einer der sagt: Wechsel doch auf einen anderen Server... Den möchte ich sehen, der nicht einen Mainserver bespielt. Nicht mal Casualgamer spielen kreuz und quer über die Server verteilt. 
Nach 5 Jahren WoW kommen einige Chars zusammen, ob gewollt oder nicht.


----------



## Kongo Otto (16. Februar 2010)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Also ich glaube die bleiben so:
> 
> Auch wenn nur 2 Slots hinzugefügt werden, wäre das eine starke Belastung für den Server und dann würden die Server wie Frostwolf noch voller, weil dann alle 11Twinks lvln...






warum voller? Denken, dann posten. Die Accountanzahl bleibt doch konstant, warum sollten dann mehr Chars rumrennen?


----------



## StormofDoom (16. Februar 2010)

man muss es auch so sehen, die charaktere werden auch gespeichert, mit mehr slots wird auch mehr speicherkapazität benötigt

ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass es sooo viel ausmachen würde.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (17. Februar 2010)

Die einfachste Lösung wäre es auf 50 Chars pro Account beschränkt zu lassen diese aber für alle Realms frei verfügbar zu machen. Sprich wenn ich Lust und Laune habe mache ich mir halt 50 Chars auf einem Server. Serverbelastung kostet das nicht.. höchstens Datenbankbelastung aber mal ehrlich.. selbst die wird kaum belastet da man immer nur mit 1 Char on kann. Was bedeutet.. Daten die nicht abgerufen werden stellen keine Belastung dar.


----------



## Funkydiddy (17. Februar 2010)

Senkarios schrieb:


> Aber 10 (!) 80'er haben. Also ehrlich. Einerseits muss ich da schon sagen "Hut ab", andererseits_...."WAS für Freaks" _*gg*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso Freak? Ich bin auch eher einer spiele recht wenig in vergleich zu anderen habe aber trotzdem 5 80er und 2 zwischen 70-80 weil ich meine mains halt nit so über equipe und mehr Twinke = /


----------



## Karrramba (17. Februar 2010)

Mir als regelmäßigem Spieler ist das Hin- und Hergehopse von einem Char auf den nächsten auf max. Level eher zuviel. Allerdings finde auch ich das Leveln an sich vor allem der alten Gebiete durchaus interessant.

Dennoch habe ich vor kurzem meinen 70er Hexer gelöscht. Und allzu viele werde ich erstmal nicht ganz hochspielen.

Die Frage, die sich mir immer stellt, ist, wozu man mehr als einen Bankchar braucht? Ich habe einen mit zwei Gildenbankfächern und das reicht mir völlig aus. Wozu soll ich mehr als ein oder maximal zwei Stacks der aktuellen Kräuter horten, wozu alten Krempel, um Berufe zu lernen? Die kann man sich zum einen mit dem jeweiligen Char recht schnell selbst fix farmen. Alternativ kann man sich ja schon vorab überlegen, welche Klasse man noch spielen will und welcher bisher bereits gespielte Beruf dazu passen könnte (Druide und Schmied ist vielleicht eher ungünstig beim Leveln).

Mir reichen 10 Slots je Server allemale. Außerdem ist es durchaus mal interessant, mit einem neuen Char der anderen Fraktion auf einem anderen Server ganz neu anzufangen. Man kennt ja eh niemanden. Zwar sind die Startgebiete schon recht leer derzeit, aber dennoch ist das durchaus ein neues Abenteuer mit ganz neuen Quests und Gegenden - wenn man nicht gleich nen Todesritter spielt wie 85 % aller wow-Spieler (gefühlt).


----------



## Rasgaar (17. Februar 2010)

Ich habe 10 Slots voll auf meinem Mainserver. 9 Chars auf 80 (oder beinahe). Jede Klasse vertreten bis auf den Priester.
Nun hab ich noch einen Bankchar (ja, nicht unbedingt nötig, ich weiss. Aber bei 9 80er kommt da schon mal was zusammen an Ware ;P
Mit Cataclysm wollt ich mein Klassen-Set mit einem Goblin Priester vervollständigen. Falls es keine neuen Slots gibt muss dann halt der Bankchar Platz machen...

Meine Allys hab ich zum Glück auf einem anderen Server.

Mir würds also theoretisch reichen. NOCH.
ein Slot mehr wäre nice, spätestens aber wenn noch eine neue Rasse / Klasse ins Spiel kommt dann sollten sie was machen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Februar 2010)

Is egtl ne rein rechnerische Frage.
Es gibt 9 Klassen und eine Heldenklasse.
Mit Cata kommt ja nach allgemeiner Meinung ne neue Heldenklasse dazu.
D.h. Es muss mindestens 11 Slots geben, da man sonst nicht jede Klasse auf einem Server spielen könnte.

Es kommen 2 neue Völker dazu, dass gibt bst auch nochmal mindestens 2 Slots dazu.

es geht auch ganich drum, ob man n freak mit 10 80ern is, sondern schlicht darum, alles spielen zu können.
Und das auf einem Server.
Man zahlt ja dafür


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (17. Februar 2010)

Denke nicht, dass es mit Cata einen 11en Slot geben wird, da keine neuen Klassen dazukommen.

Wohl eher erst beim 4en Addon


----------



## steehfan (17. Februar 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage wie aufwändig es für Blizz wäre sowas umzusetzen. Würde zB die Serverstabilität darunter leiden ?



natürlich wird die serverstabilität darunter leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man merkt doch sogar schon wenn ein blizz arbeiter schon nur seinen kaffee auf nen server stellt um sich fix am po zu kratzen xDDD

btt: ich bin atm bei 4 80ern und etlichen kleinen twinks... insgesamt sind das glaube ich 14 chars... najo wenn man seit classic spielt sind das sicherlich noch weit mehr als das was ich in den letzten 2 1/2jahren gespielt hab und dh denke ich wären viele eingefleischte glücklich drüber... einen grossen unterschied muss ich sagen seh ich nicht... glaube keiner mag 10 geschweige denn 12 chars, vllt sogar noch 80er AKTIV zoggen sodass man die wirklich auf einem server vereint haben müsste ^^ my2 cents kann mich aber auch irren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Also mir reichen die jetzigen Möglichkeiten.
> Ok. Für Hardcoregamer würde es eine kleine Nettigkeit sein.
> Aber mal ehrlich, 10 Chars pro Realm und max. 50 Chars ist doch mehr als genug.




hast schon recht, aber Timo ( mein kumpel ) hat 3 accounts ^^ spielt seid anfang an schon und hat an die 139 twinks der twinkt nur, schlachtzüge und pvp ist nichts für den der hat mit jeder Klasse jede skillung jeden beruf und das noch hochgeskillt ich würde nen nerven zusammenbruch bekommen bei so vielen Charakteren der hat zwar kein charakter mit imba equip aber seine Charaktere sind geskillt haben berufe auf max und lauter erfolge ich frag mich nur wie er das macht das ist für mich echt Hardcore.


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

achja kein charakter unter 18 oder über 76 ^^


----------



## Espe89 (26. April 2010)

Die Slots sollten wirklich erweitert werden. Bei diesem Addon werden "nur" zwei neue Rassen hinzugefügt, die gern getestet werden wollen. Außerdem werden neue Klassenkombinationen entstehen (Palakuh als Beispiel) und das gesamte Startgebiet von 1-60 wird erweitert und erneuert. So ziemlich jeder, der sich Cataclysm kaufen wird, möchte diese neue Inhalte auch testen und erleben. Immerhin zahlen wir gerade dafür! Nun sei es drum, dass viele ihre 10 Slots bereits belegt haben. Es ist dabei doch egal, ob es 10 Chars der Stufe 80 sind, oder nicht. Das einzige, was ich nicht als Argument zählend finde sind die Bankchars. Dennoch, einmal weiterführend gedacht: Sollten die Slots dieses mal nicht erweitert werden, was passiert dann bei dem nächsten Addon? Da geht dann das Gejaule wieder von vorne los. Immerhin ist nach dem Schema von Blizz diesmal eine neue Heldenklasse geplant (ob sie es wirklich so umsetzen werden/können ist fraglich). Unabhängig davon, es wird neuer Content hinzugefügt, der getestet werden will und sicherlich auch weitere Slots in Anspruch nehmen wird. Ich fänd es von Blizz nur zu unfair, wenn man dafür zahlen müsste! Es wäre gegen die Philosophie von Blizz. Immerhin ist der Shop bisher nur als "Bonus" anzusehen. Es wurden bisher keine Dinge verkauft, die das Raiden oder lvln verienfacht haben. Ein Erweitern der Slots gegen Bares würde dieser Philosophie widersprechen. Also meiner Meinung nach muss(!!) es eine Erweiterung der Slots geben. Ob nun auf 12 oder gar 15 Slots, das ist jetzt schwer zu sagen. Ich denke, dass 12 Slots wirklich ausreichen sollten, auch für das nächste Addon.

So long...


----------



## Zwodrey (26. April 2010)

Ich hoffe auch, dass sie mit Cataclysm die Slots aufstocken. Hab derzeit neun Chars auf 80 (Pala, Krieger, Hexer, Schurke, Jäger, Schami, Priester, Magier und Todesritter) und einen auf 60 (Druide) den ich grad nachziehe. Also alle Slots belegt. Und mit dem Addon will ich dann ja auch noch ein oder zwei Goblins hochzocken. ;D Oder mal nen Worgen testen. Also.... meeeehr Slots plz. KK THX BYE


----------



## the Whitewolf (26. April 2010)

Ich währe erfreuht denn ich spiele Wow zum größten Teil wegen des Lvln´s ich liebe es einfach neues zu entdecken etc. ab max. lvl geh ich max. 4 raids dann is schluss und nächster twink muss ran deshalb: Mehr Slots auf einem Server weniger insgesamt!


----------



## ChaosX (26. April 2010)

Bei mir reichen die 9 slotz schon seit über 2 jahren nicht mehr.
Und da Blizzard Provitgeil ist würde ich maximal 5€ proslotz bezahlen.
Haltet Blizzard Provit vor der nase und ihr bekommt was ihr wollt.


----------



## sigimalygos (26. April 2010)

Fecsy schrieb:


> Für mich wäre 12 um einiges besser. Mich nervt es jetzt schon mur 10 Chars auf einem Server erstellen zu können. Ich habe 10 Chars auf einem Server und wirklich jede Klasse (Hexer, Pala, Krieger, Jäger, Druide, Magier, Priester, Todesritter, Schurke, Schamane) und davon nicht einen Hordechar. Sie sind alle hochgespielt, sodass ich keine Lust hätte sie zu löschen, "ABER" auch mal gerne auf Hordenseite seien würde. Für mich persönlich waren 12 Slots nicht schlecht, so könnte man sich nen knuffigen Goblin und auch nen Worgen erstellen. Blizzard wir da aber sicher nichts machen, es wird mit 10 Slots so bleiben wie es ist (50 Chars á 10 pro Realm)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lösch den dk ... problem gelöst


----------



## pieterich (26. April 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> achso .. weil man gerne twinkt oder gern einen neuen Main haben möchte ist man gleich ein "hardcoregamer"??



schon klar, jeder versteht es so wie er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (26. April 2010)

12 slots?
eieiei, also ich hab schon viele hohe chars. Zumindest in dem bekannten Kreis in dem ich spiele.
Ein Warri, Schami, Druid, Mage, Schurke im Anmarsch (72) und n DK der seit WOTLK release auf 74 gammelt.
Warri is eh inaktiv ( iwie völlig uninteressant geworden)
Schami ebenso inaktiv (liegt aber daran das ich aufn andern Server bin, mir 1 getranst habe und die andern nen Kollege der zu viel Geld hat ^^ -> ich bin azubi, ich bin arm, kann mir mehr als 30 € im monat für wow nicht unbedingt leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Druid ( nur zockbar wenn Mage langweilt oder Tank bzw Heal gebraucht wird)
Schurke ( Twink, marschiert über BG's auf 80 und rotzt jetzt schon alles weg - der wird imba , imbarer gehts gar nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
DK ( gammelt nur, ewig nimmer gespielt)

Mage ( Main Char -> rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit meinem mage ID's zu verballern , kein Ding, icc10 im heromod 2 x die woche und 25er kurz random paar bosse klatschen. Vllt noch Daily's und dann noch 1-2 mal Arena.
Dann kommt noch der Dudu, wo ich schon kaum Zeit finde mit dem mal ICC zu gehen... Dann iwann der Schurke der erstmal equipt werden muss und dann soll ich noch weitere 9 Chars auf 80 bzw 85 iwann haben mit dene ich auch noch spielen will die ich dann wiederrum auch erstmal equippen muss um im aktuellen Content zu raiden? (Heros werden laaangweilig ) 
Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weiss net, RL unso is au toll 

Also 12 Slots find ich scho bissl krass, selbst wenn du 24/7 Stunden nur am zocken bist. Die hälfte der Zeit (wenn net mehr) kriegst eh kaum en Raid zustande der auch noch läuft. usw usw .

Übertrieben !! meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: ja ich weiss kaum einen interessiert das und ich bin ein wenig vom Thema abgeschweift ( < - abgeschweift , genauu , gutes Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) , aber mei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bighorn (26. April 2010)

Blizz sollte einfach Accountbanken einführen. Fallen zum einen die Bankchar weg, zum anderen die Einmann Bankchar-Gilden.


Blizz hat mit einführung des DK auch keinen neuen Slot hinzugefügt, warum dann mit einer neuen Rasse?
Um die Rasse zu ändern hat Blizz, wenn auch kostenpflichtig, nen Rassenwechsel eingeführt.

Es kommen ein ganzer Haufen neuer Rassen - Klassen Kombinationen. Da würden für viele 1-2 Slots nicht reichen.
Aber ich Spiele ja nicht noch mal wieder einen Schami nur weil mir der Bier saufende Schamanen Zwerg besser gefällt als der komische hufstampfende Bruchpilot.


Nicht falsch verstehen, habe nichts gegen neue Slots!
Ich für meinen Teil brauche sie nicht. Ally und Horde sind bei mir 2 verschiedene Server.


----------



## phamo (26. April 2010)

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, soll es möglich sein mehrere Chars insgesammt sowie auf einem Realm zu besitzen.

Was auch ein logischer Schritt wäre, da es ja zwei neue Rassen geben wird =)


MfG


----------



## Alcest (26. April 2010)

Ja ich sehe es schon kommen "Kauft nun für nur 5 Euro einen weiteren Charakter slot!!!"


----------



## Harkor (26. April 2010)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> aber mit größerem Charvolumen werden auch wieder mehr Spieler auf den Servern online sein. Und auf Frostwolf macht sich das glaub schon bemerkbar da die jetz schon Warteschlangen haben.



Ob ich 10, 20 oder 100 Slots habe, kann ich mit meinem *einen *Account nur *einen *Char spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mief (26. April 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Blizz hat mit einführung des DK auch keinen neuen Slot hinzugefügt, warum dann mit einer neuen Rasse?
> Um die Rasse zu ändern hat Blizz, wenn auch kostenpflichtig, nen Rassenwechsel eingeführt.


Bei WotLK haben die vorhandenen 10 Char-Slots ja auch ausgereicht, um von jeder Klasse einen Char erstellen zu können.

Mittlerweile muss man aber davon ausgehen, dass es Leute gibt, die bereits von jeder Klasse einen Char erstellt haben.
Dennoch führt Blizz mit dem kommenden Addon eine neue Rasse ein, die dazu einläd, gespielt zu werden.

Da fände ich es mehr als nur logisch, Spielern die Möglichkeit anzubieten, auf ihrem "Heimatserver" einen neuen Char zu erstellen, damit der neue Char auch in gewohnter, familiärer Gildenumgebung ein Zuhause finden kann.
Dass man natürlich nicht für jede Klassen/Rassen-Kombination einen Slot anbieten muss, steht selbstredend ausser Frage.


----------



## pvenohr (26. April 2010)

Momentan macht man sich um das Problem so seine Gedanken aber nichts genaues weiß man im Moment:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=10711083400&postId=107096493089&sid=3#1


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (26. April 2010)

Was habt ihr alle auch so viele Chars? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe gerade mal 2 80ger und einen angehenden 80ger (Warri auf 65). Dann noch einen Bankcharakter und noch 4 Charaktere zwischen LvL 5-20 (Ich spiel gerne mal irgend eine noch nicht gespielte Rassw bzw. Klasse auf Stufe 20 und lösch den Charakter dann wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Also noch 2 Charakterslots frei für nen Goblin Magier (Wird vorraussichtlich auch hochgespielt) und nen Worgen (Dort will ich aber nur das Startgebiet sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Btw, was hindert euch eigentlich daran, auf einem neuem Server anzufangen. Raiden werdet ihr mit dem neuem Char wahrscheinlich nicht (Oder wollt ihr mir erzählen, ihr raidet mit 10+ Charakteren. Wenn ja, Hut ab!).


----------



## blindhai (26. April 2010)

Man hat mehrere 80er um verschiedene Rollen auszufüllen. Raiden mit allen wird man wohl nicht, aber z.B. die Weekly erledigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Behem (27. April 2010)

Nicht zu vergessen das ich zb nur einen Dudu hab zwecks einfachen Kräuter sammeln. (in Flugform farmen) Pala fürs schnelle Erz sammeln. (reitaura)


----------



## baummi (28. April 2010)

Die Aussagen von einigen sind ja echt lustig.Wozu braucht man mehr als 10 Slots?. Sind das Spieler die kein RL haben oder süchtige? Hab selber nur 2 Chars weil ich arbeiten gehe und für mehr überhaupt keine Zeit habe.lol


----------



## Miâgi (28. April 2010)

Tach gesagt, 

also im Prinzip wäre ich ja auch dafür, aber ich denke mal, dass Blizz nicht an der max. Anzahl von 50 was ändern wird!? Und daher auch nicht die Anzahl von max. 10 chars pro realm ändert!?


----------



## The Reptil (28. April 2010)

baummi schrieb:


> Die Aussagen von einigen sind ja echt lustig.Wozu braucht man mehr als 10 Slots?. Sind das Spieler die kein RL haben oder süchtige? Hab selber nur 2 Chars weil ich arbeiten gehe und für mehr überhaupt keine Zeit habe.lol




Naja ich zb hab 12 chars auf 80 ganz einfach deshalb weil ich schon seit über 4 Jahren wow spiele wegen Arbeit und Fam nicht zum raiden komme 
da probiert man halt alle Klassen aus macht berufe spielt mit den skillungen herum usw 
ich fände noch einen oder zwei slots super


----------



## Vanitra (28. April 2010)

Ich würde es vorziehen die Beschränkung von 50 Charakteren anzuheben. Ich hab momentan bereits die 40er Marke weit überschritten und irgendwie ist mir da jetzt der Spielraum zu eng geworden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da aber auch 2 neue Rassen kommen sollen, würde das für viele die ihre Charslots auf einem Realm bereits voll haben bedeuten, das sie löschen müssten. Ich gehe davon aus das Blizz das bedenken wird und ggf. die Charslots erhöht.


----------



## Shadowcreeper (28. April 2010)

Ich denke nicht, dass sowas kommen wird, Blizzard braucht mehr Geld! Sollen die Spieler doch einen ihrer 10 80er transferieren. Kostet ja kaum was.

/sarkasmus off

Aber ich glaube es wird so in die Richtung gehen.


----------



## Stasjan (28. April 2010)

Kann von mir aus kommen,mich würds nicht stören


----------



## Trixan (29. April 2010)

Kalikas schrieb:


> für 15 Euro wird es 2 slots mehr geben.


ich würd sogar 30€ für 2 slots mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Rygel (1. Mai 2010)

neue charslots wären mMn dringend nötig. twinken wird ja eigentlich in jeder form begünstigt (stichwort erbstücke), warum also nicht mind. einen neuen charplatz spendieren damit jeder (!) auf seinem heimatserver einen char der neuen völker erstellen kann?

10 plätze sind schnell belegt. in 5 jahren haben sich bei mir 4 allianz-80er + 1 bankentwink angesammelt, sowie ein 40er-hordenchar + bankentwink. die letzen 3 plätze sind mit experimentellen klassen (krieger, paladin und hexer) belegt, die alle so um lvl40 sind. das finde ich schon ein wenig zu "alt" um sie einfach so zu löschen.

wer schon lange spielt wird vermutlich eh keine klasse mehr finden, die er/sie noch nicht ausprobiert hat. die meisten werden vermutlich die neuen startgebiete mit ihrer lieblingsklasse in kombination mit einem der neuen völker ausprobieren, oder?


----------



## WilliWinzig (1. Mai 2010)

Ich wäre ja für 19,99 pro zusatz Slot oder aber ab Cash a Clysm Sonder Super Teuer Edition mit 2 Slots für 89,99€

Los Blizz. haut Rein. Unsere Aktien sind nur um 0.6% gestiegen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

